# warped head.



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Call the dealer?

The head usually doesn't warp unless the owner overheats the motor, and that will happen to any car with an aluminum head. The water pumps on these cars are common failure points; when coolant gets low, you would have seen a message on the dash that the AC was off and to stop the engine soon. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rock743 said:


> I have a 2013 cruze that I purchased on sept 18, 2012. I noticed my defroster was not heating up and my air conditioning was also not staying consistent so I called a dealer and made an appointment to drop it off to have it looked at. When I dropped it off I called back later that day to find out that there was water in cyclinder 1 and that the whole engine might have to be replaced. Later that day I was told the head was warped and needed to be replaced. So here I sit 11 days later and I havent heard anything from the dealer about whats going on. I bought this car for the gas mileage because I do alot of driving. I have 60,000 miles on this car but I may think twice before I buy another chevrolet vehicle, this was my first. I have always had jeeps because of their quality and how they retain their value. My jeep before this had 175,000 miles on it, a 2007 wrangler, and I still got 7,000 when I sold it to carmax.


Welcome to the forums, wish it was under better conditions. What is your location and dealership? Chevy Customer Care rep monitors here and most of the GM forums for posts like these. You should PM them with VIN and dealership so they can help you get an answer on whats going on with your car.

Chevy Customer Care 

Did you get a loaner from the dealership?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rock743 said:


> I have a 2013 cruze that I purchased on sept 18, 2012. I noticed my defroster was not heating up and my air conditioning was also not staying consistent so I called a dealer and made an appointment to drop it off to have it looked at. When I dropped it off I called back later that day to find out that there was water in cyclinder 1 and that the whole engine might have to be replaced. Later that day I was told the head was warped and needed to be replaced. So here I sit 11 days later and I havent heard anything from the dealer about whats going on. I bought this car for the gas mileage because I do alot of driving. I have 60,000 miles on this car but I may think twice before I buy another chevrolet vehicle, this was my first. I have always had jeeps because of their quality and how they retain their value. My jeep before this had 175,000 miles on it, a 2007 wrangler, and I still got 7,000 when I sold it to carmax.


Hey rock743! We regret to hear that your vehicle experience has caused you to feel this way about buying another Chevrolet in the future. If you'd like for us to follow up with your dealership regarding their plan of action, we're happy to do so. Just message us with your VIN, contact information and dealership name.



Merc6 said:


> Welcome to the forums, wish it was under better conditions. What is your location and dealership? Chevy Customer Care rep monitors here and most of the GM forums for posts like these. You should PM them with VIN and dealership so they can help you get an answer on whats going on with your car.
> 
> Chevy Customer Care
> 
> Did you get a loaner from the dealership?


Hey Merc6! Thanks for referring rocke743 our way. We appreciate the help! :goodjob:

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

As Merc said, too bad your intro isn't on a better note...

What model/engine do you have? Any history leading up to this failure, or was it completely out of the blue?

For a job of that size/cost, it never hurts to get a second opinion. At the very least you should be following up with the dealer and pushing for a response. Did you authorize them to go ahead with repairs?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey rock743! We regret to hear that your vehicle experience has caused you to feel this way about buying another Chevrolet in the future. If you'd like for us to follow up with your dealership regarding their plan of action, we're happy to do so. Just message us with your VIN, contact information and dealership name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see jeep do this!:wub:


----------

